# relocte radiator or not



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

hey guys haven't been on in awhile kinda dead in the middle of building my brute im ordering all of my parts an I want to relocate my radiator but never had a kit thinking of a highlifter kit my ? is does it ever get in the way or anything like whats the pros and the cons thanks guys


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey hows it going? Mine doesn't get in the way at all.If you ride alot of mud and water I think its a must .


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ok thanks I noticed the pics on the net look big


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you ever thought of building your own its a lot cheaper and you can build to your personal preference.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with the above, if you into deep mudding, then yeah, do it..IMO..it is a must!! don't wanna hold up the ride cause of over heating due to a mud clogged radiator..


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> I agree with the above, if you into deep mudding, then yeah, do it..IMO..it is a must!! don't wanna hold up the ride cause of over heating due to a mud clogged radiator..


I've had this exact situation and it is no fun! Sine relocating it I've had ZERO overheating. I also run Purple Ice in mine.

I have the Wild Boar relocate. A little pricey but worth it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just build your own from the howto on here and save a lot of cash.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ive thought about building my own just cant cut out a design like they have on rage but I guess I could use some expanded metal save me 200. bucks got the metal at the house already thanks guys im try to build it my self I will post pics


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Once you relocate and ride it you wonder why it's taken this long to


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Building your own isn't hard. Just fab it up and fit before you paint. I made this mistake painting it while its on was a little harder.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

I decide to build my own my plan is to use 1/8" steel and build a stand for the radiator like on the how to but im going to build a cover around the radiator that bolts to the radiator stand to hide the radiator and drill 1 1/4" holes in the front to get me the air I need. im hoping to start tomorrow I built two of my snorks today im going to wait to build the inake snork when I get my carbs jetted and back on the brute. I will post befor and after pics when im completely done with the build thanks for your help guys


----------

